# Save the Cleveland Rockers!!!



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

http://www.medina-gazette.com/Articles.asp...sp?num=57413832

EeK! This is the scariest news I have ever read! I was totally blind to all these "warning signs" discussed in the article. 

I can't believe Cleveland and the WNBA might drop the Rockers! Is there any other teams in this trendful situation!? Utah, Miami, Orlando, Portland......CLEVELAND?! AH! Is there anything we fans can do to save this orginal WNBA team??

Without the Rockers, the WNBA will never be the same!

Please emal [email protected] telling her you want the Rockers to stay! Title the email "Rockers Future"

Please help us Rockers fans save our team! I have been I Rockers fan from the opening tipoff in 1997 and this would be devastating to me and thousands of Clevelanders. I have gone to every home game for the past two years and I am what you call a 'crazy psycho fan' I have a Rockers hat that all of this years Rockers have autographed and a "Lifetime Rockers Fan" button...I want that button to be meaningful for the rest of my life! The Rockers are great people and so much fun to watch. I don't want to say "Goodbye." 

HELP US SAVE THE ROCKERS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

the um article didnt show.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unfortunately the league most likely will be folding within the next 2 years or they are going to consolidate down to 8-10 teams. The financial aspect of it is just too much for the NBA to absorb without dissolving teams.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I wrote to the email address you gave, RockersEvaFan. Hope I was of some help....


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Whatever happened to Eva Nemcova?

Stuart


----------



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks *Comets_Always23*! We Cleveland fans really appriecate the help! 

"Whatever happened to Eva Nemcova?"-Stuart

Eva officially retired this year. At the end of one of the home games this year. I balled my eyes out when they retired her #6 and she talked to us fans. She will always be my favorite Rocker.
Eva torn her left ACL in a game in 2001, rehab did not go well and she ended up injuring her right knee. The compact schedule of the WNBA was to much for her knees so she retired from the league. But she is playing in Europe leagues where the games are more spread out (she will actually be battling against Penny Taylor this year in Italy, boy would I pay to see that!). 

#6 forever!

And again, please help us Rockers fans in our attempt to save our team!

http://www.cleveland.com/rockers/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/106267885711180.xml

http://www.medina-gazette.com/Articles.asp?num=57413832


----------



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

*NOT GOOD! NOT GOOD AT ALL!* 

This was posted on the espn.com forum!

"it appears about 99% probable that the Rockers are folding. Personally, I don't buy the rumor that the league is thinking of running the franchise until ownership is found....but one never knows does one? Gund should be announcing in less than 2 weeks. I went to the arena this afternoon and was told by a ticket office employee that ALL employees who were exclusive to the Rockers....not employed also by the Cavs or Gund Arena....were fired yesterday. Now....call me a pecimist...but that sounds grim. This doesn't mean that the league can't still operate the team in Cleveland...they've got time to make that announcement IF that is even in the cards. It just means that Gund wants out now and is getting out....the dirty scum bastich and fargon icehole that he is."

*EMAIL THE LEAGUE! HELP HELP HELP*


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

*Oh-oh*

In the words of my least favorite president "I feel your pain."

E-mails and letters will not do a thing. This is a money issue, not a policy issue. Money talks and that is what they need. The only things fans could possibly do is buy season tickets If they were able to sell several thousand additional season tickets that might save the team.

Cleveland is a terrible basketall town. The Cavs don't draw that well. The Cleveland State Vikings play to a largely empty arena. In fact they are near the bottom of the Horizon League in attendance. The coverage for basketball in Cleveland is not that great either. So the Rockers are offering a product that doesn't really do all that well in Cleveland anyway.

It doesn't look good.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I wrote too : )


----------



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

GUND DROPPED THE ROCKERS! WE NEED YOUR HELP!

The WNBA supported the CHA Sting...why not us!?! 

EMAIL THE WNBA AND CSU CONVOCATION CENTER!!!

GREAT NEWS! i just got off the phone will Joe Mazur, the General Manager of the CSU Convocation Center, he told me flat out, "If a buyer comes along we would LOVE to have the team play here." 216-687-9292 

All we need is a buyer! So I asked him how we could do this and he said, contact Roger of the Plain Dealer 216-999-4647, he can get the word out that the CSU convocation center can take the Rockers."

SO CALL THEM EVERYONE! MAKE YOURSELFS KNOWN! THIS IS A START!!!

http://www.wnba.com/contact_us/contact_wnba.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This is a sad day, especially after a great end to the season. My thoughts are with Dan Hughes, etc. etc. and RockerEvaFan - keep up the fight!!! That team was on the verge of being very good!


----------



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

Save the Cleveland Rockers ONLINE PETITION!

http://www.petitiononline.com/25rock14/petition.html

sign the petition WNBA fans! help out!


----------



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

*ROCKERS MAY STAY*

Read the Plain Dealer!
http://www.cleveland.com/rockers/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/106430962152390.xml


Rockers may stay, says WNBA official 

09/23/03

Mike Peticca 
Plain Dealer Reporter


Other cities are in the mix, but Rockers fans can hold on to some hope the WNBA team will again play in Cleveland. 

WNBA spokeswoman Traci Cook confirmed yesterday that a potential owner or owners have expressed an interest in keeping the Rockers in Cleveland. Also, CSU Convocation Center General Manager Joe Mazur said he would like for the Rockers to play in the building if a new owner keeps the team in the city. 


The Cavaliers/Gund Arena Co. announced Friday that it would no longer operate the 7-year old Rockers franchise. The Cavaliers/Gund Arena Co. remain owner of the team until the WNBA finds a new owner in Cleveland or elsewhere, or until the league disbands the team. 

"There has been interest expressed by some parties about keeping the team in Cleveland," Cook said from the WNBA office in New York. "It's now at the stage where we have to begin discussions and see if that would work out. 

"[Friday's announcement] doesn't exclude Cavaliers/Gund Arena from being involved in negotiations. [The WNBA is] their negotiating agent so they would be involved in those negotiations as owner of the team." 

Cook did not disclose what potential owners would keep the Rockers in Cleveland, nor what other cities are interested in acquiring the franchise. She did say that other cities' interest in acquiring a WNBA franchise was "not necessarily in reaction to [Friday's announcement]. We've been looking at several cities for several months. We have some potential owners in other cities." 

Cavaliers owner Gordon Gund said Friday that if the Rockers remain in Cleveland, he would be willing to discuss Gund Arena remaining as the team's home. Yesterday, Mazur said he felt Cleveland State's Convocation Center would be a good fit for the Rockers, and that he would soon inform the WNBA of his interest. 

"If an owner approaches us and wants to play in the building, I'd negotiate it in a heartbeat," Mazur said. "The impact of the Rockers is pretty darn good. They shouldn't leave Cleveland." 

Much of Gund Arena's upper bowl was closed off for Rockers' games. Capacity for the games was listed at 11,751, although the team occasionally drew larger crowds than that. Cleveland State's Convocation Center has a capacity of 13,610. Average home attendance for the Rockers this season was a franchise-low 7,400. 

To reach this Plain Dealer reporter: 

[email protected], 440-602-4785 

*CONTINUE TO HELP! EMAIL! PHONE CALLS! ITS NOT OVER!*


----------



## RockerEvaFan (Sep 4, 2003)

For fans in the Cleveland Area:
Hey everyone, I just got off the phone with someone from the WKNR 
Sports Radio and he were also a Rockers fan. He suggested calling 
into Kenny's Sports Radio Show which is on Monday-Friday 3-7pm to 
talk about the Rockers. He said out of all the talk shows, Kenny is 
the one that mentions the Rockers the most. SO if we all try calling 
in SOMEONE will get through! 

And I called all the local tv news, and was surprised to hear that 
NOT MANY ROCKERS FANS HAVE CALLED! COME ON PEOPLE, DON'T EXPECT 
OTHERS TO DO THE WORK FOR YOU! TAKE A FEW MINUTES TO TRY AND SAVE 
THE ROCKERS! 

FOR EVERYONE!
I just got this in the mail from the WNBA, THEY ARE READING OUR 
EMAILS! SO WRITE TO THEM PEOPLE!

September 23, 2003

Thank you for contacting the Women's National Basketball 
Association. Weare always excited to hear from fans looking to find 
out more about theWNBA. Per your request, enclosed please find 
information about theCleveland Rockers franchise.

A number of potential owners have expressed an interest in having a 
WNBAfranchise, and the WNBA, along with the Gund Arena 
Company\ClevelandCavaliers, is exploring these options in relation 
to the Rockers. Weexpect to make a determination on what will happen 
with the franchise inthe coming months. Pending the resolution of 
the Rockers situation, theWNBA expects to play the 2004 season with 
no fewer than 13 teams with allthe remaining franchises returning.

Thank you for your interest and continued support of the WNBA.

B. W. BarnettFan RelationsWNBA


----------

